# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  φορτηγά πλοία του Κατσουλάκου [Katsoulakos' cargo ships]

## Ellinis

Η εταιρία Κατσουλάκου είναι περισσότερο γνωστή για τα επιτυχημένα ακτοπλοϊκά της ΝΑΪΑΣ, ΟΙΑ και ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ, αλλά είχε και πλούσια δράση στην ποντοπόρο.
Εδώ βλέπουμε ένα από τα φορτηγά της εταιρίας πρυμνοδετημένο στον λιμενοβραχίονα του Πειραιά μαζί με τα ΑΧΙΛΕΥΣ και ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ.
katsoulakos and doric cr.jpg

Η εταιρία είχε επίσης αποκτήσει το 1964 τα μικρά επιβατηγά ΝΑΪΑΣ και ΑΜΥΜΩΝΗ.

----------


## Ellinis

Το 2.883 κοχ ΠΟΠΗ Κ.
popi p k.jpg

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 στο Grangemouth ως EMPIRE MELODY για τις μεταφορικές ανάγκες του πολέμου.Το 1946 πουλήθηκε σε Άγγλους ως LUCY BORCHARD - 50 NORDEFLINGE, το 1955 ύψωσε σημαία Λιβερία ως INES, το 1962 πουλήθηκε στη Zanlouk Cia Maritima SA ως POPI K. και το 1967 μετονομάστηκε GOLD SKY για τη Astrovianis Cia Naviera SA.
Στις 19.12.68 βυθίστηκε σε ναυταπάτη για να εισπραχθεί η ασφάλεια.

----------


## Ellinis

Ναυπήγησης 1942 στα Burntisland SB Co ως WINSOR (2.831 grt) για την αγγλική Gas Light & Coke Co.
Αγοράστηκε το 1964 από τη Seahorse Cia Naviera Turistica SA του  Κατσουλάκου και υπό σημαία Παναμά μετονομάστηκε ΥΠΑΠΑΝΤΗ αλλά στις  17.11.66 ναυάγησε στο Long Sand Head.

Ypapanti - Katsoulakos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ναυπήγησης 1950 στα Wm.Gray του W Hartlepool ως ANDALUSIAN για την Papayanni-Ellerman. 3.913 κοχ.
Το 1962 μετονομάστηκε CITY OF ELY και το 1964 ξανά ANDALUSIAN 
Αγοράστηκε το 1966 ως CAPETAN ANDREAS P. υπό σημαία Παναμά.

   Επαθε ζημιές από φωτιά στην Κονστάντζα στις 14/15.1.73 και διαλύθηκε εκεί το 3.75

capetan andreas p.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Ναυπηγηθηκε τον Ιουλιο 1930 στο MIDLESBOROUGH με το ονομα BRIARWOOD. Gross 4013 net 2420 tons. Μηχανη T3cyl 411 nhp Speed 10.0 knots. Το 1946 επωληθη στην STAG LINE και ονομασθηκε GARDENIA. Το 1964 επωληθη στον Κατσουλακο και ονομασθηκε AIS NICOLAS.
AIS NICOLAS EX GARDENIA.jpgΕδω ως GARDENIA πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1945 ως CABELL στα Ναυπηγεια KAISER SHIPBUILDING στο OREGON Official Number AK-166 για το Αμερικανικο Ναυτικο.Gross 3950 tons Engine DIESEL 1700 ihp Speed 11 knots. Το 1947 εδοθη στους Σουηδους και ονομασθηκε SOMMEN. To 1963 αγορασθηκε απο τον Κατσουλακο και ονομασθηκε DONALD. Στο ταξειδι φορτωμενο απο Γιουγκοσλαβια για Ινδονησια μεΣιδερα εδωσε το τελευταιο στιγμα στις 27/8/63 και μετα απο αυτο εβυθισθη αυτανδρο με 26 Ατομα Πληρωμα. Ολα τα στοιχεια απο το WRECKSITE
DONALD EX SOMMEN.jpg  Ως  SOMMEN πηγη FOTOFLITE

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ναυπήγησης 1950 στα Wm.Gray του W Hartlepool ως ANDALUSIAN για την Papayanni-Ellerman. 3.913 κοχ.
> Το 1962 μετονομάστηκε CITY OF ELY και το 1964 ξανά ANDALUSIAN 
> Αγοράστηκε το 1966 ως CAPETAN ANDREAS P. υπό σημαία Παναμά.
> 
>    Επαθε ζημιές από φωτιά στην Κονστάντζα στις 14/15.1.73 και διαλύθηκε εκεί το 3.75
> 
> capetan andreas p.jpg



To CAPETAN ANDREAS P απο την ταινια <οι διαρηκτες>  _The Burglars_   του 1971 με πρωταγωνιστη τον Jean-Paul Belmondo. 
Καταγραφή.JPG

Οπου βλεπουμε καποιες διαφορες απο την φωτο του φιλου ellinis

----------


## Ellinis

> To CAPETAN ANDREAS P απο την ταινια <οι διαρηκτες>  _The Burglars_   του 1971 με πρωταγωνιστη τον Jean-Paul Belmondo. 
> Καταγραφή.JPG
> 
> Οπου βλεπουμε καποιες διαφορες απο την φωτο του φιλου ellinis


Κάποιο άλλο πρέπει να είναι φίλε, αυτό της ταινίας έχει μοντέρνο φουγάρο σαν του παλιού ΝΑΪΑΣ και όχι παλιομοδίτικο σαν του εγγλέζικου. Πάντως εξακολουθεί ακόμη να μου κάνει εντύπωση να βλέπω ένα σινιάλο που το έχω συνδέσει με την ακτοπλοΐα πάνω σε φορτηγήσιο φουγάρο. Όσο για την ταινία... κλασσική!

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο όμορφα αδελφά, ναυπηγημένα στο Gothenburg για τη γραμμή Ευρώπη-Αυστραλία της Σουηδικής Rederi A/B Transatlantic, η οποία τα πούλησε το 1962 στη Wallenius και από εκεί τα πήρε ο ο Κατσουλάκος το 1965. Είχαν μηχανές ντήζελ Burmesteir & Wein.

ΚΥRIAKOULA P.K.
Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1938 ως  KANANGOORA, το 1956 μετονομάστηκε NEBRASKA, το 1962 πουλήθηκε ως  UNDINE. Το 1965 το πήρε ο Κατσουλάκος ως KYRIAKOULA P.K. και το 1969  πουλήθηκε ως ΣΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ. Τελος του 1971 έφθασε στο Μπιλμπάο για να  διαλυθεί.
KYRIAKOULA_P_K_passing_Portishead_7_12_67_copyright_Malcolm_Cranfield.jpg
πηγή (c) Malcolm Cranfield

POPI P.K.
Nαυπήγησης 1937 ως GOONAWARRA, το 1956 μετονομάστηκε DAKOTA, το 1962 το πήρε η Wallenius ως SALOME. Το 1965 περιήλθε στην Pleias Cia Maritima S.A.του Πειραιά ως ΠΟΠΗ Π.K.
Το Δεκέμβρη του 1968 έπιασε φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο ενώ έπλεε στον Ατλαντικό, ρυμουλκήθηκε προς τη Las Palmas των Κανάριων νήσων αλλά βυθίστηκε στις 31/12.
rp5076.jpg
πηγή: ebay

----------


## andria salamis

> Δυο όμορφα αδελφά, ναυπηγημένα στο Gothenburg για τη γραμμή Ευρώπη-Αυστραλία της Σουηδικής Rederi A/B Transatlantic, η οποία τα πούλησε το 1962 στη Wallenius και από εκεί τα πήρε ο ο Κατσουλάκος το 1965. Είχαν μηχανές ντήζελ Burmesteir & Wein.
> 
> ΚΥRIAKOULA P.K.
> Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1938 ως  KANANGOORA, το 1956 μετονομάστηκε NEBRASKA, το 1962 πουλήθηκε ως  UNDINE. Το 1965 το πήρε ο Κατσουλάκος ως KYRIAKOULA P.K. και το 1969  πουλήθηκε ως ΣΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ. Τελος του 1971 έφθασε στο Μπιλμπάο για να  διαλυθεί.
> KYRIAKOULA_P_K_passing_Portishead_7_12_67_copyright_Malcolm_Cranfield.jpg
> πηγή (c) Malcolm Cranfield
> 
> POPI P.K.
> Nαυπήγησης 1937 ως GOONAWARRA, το 1956 μετονομάστηκε DAKOTA, το 1962 το πήρε η Wallenius ως SALOME. Το 1965 περιήλθε στην Pleias Cia Maritima S.A.του Πειραιά ως ΠΟΠΗ Π.K.
> ...


πολυ όμορφα,το Πόπη,μου θύμισε ενα του Ευγενίδη,που είχα δει στο Κερατσίνι(ικονιο) το 1977-78

----------


## Ellinis

Μότορσιπ, ναυπηγήθηκε το 1939 στα Helsing&#246;rs ως DANAHOLM
για τη Svenska Amerika Linien. 3.643 GRT, 
το 1963 πουλήθηκε στη Danaos Shipping Co., Piraeus
το 1965 πουλήθηκε στον Κατσουλάκο ως PANAGIOTIS N.K. υπό την Jopkat Cia Maritima SA και σημαία Παναμά
 Διαλύθηκε στην Τουρκία το 1972. 

panagiotis-nk060667.jpg

Πηγή http://www.northeastmaritime.co.uk/v...p?f=43&t=14603

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μότορσιπ, ναυπηγήθηκε το 1939 στα HelsingΓ¶rs ως DANAHOLM
> για τη Svenska Amerika Linien. 3.643 GRT, 
> το 1963 πουλήθηκε στη Danaos Shipping Co., Piraeus


Λογικό ήταν  τα σκανδιναβικά πλοία να αποτελέσουν μεταπολεμικά σημαντική πηγή αγορών γιά τους Έλληνες.
Υποθέτω ότι είναι η Danaos του Κούστα με τα κοντεϊνερόπλοια.

----------


## Ellinis

Ναυπηγήθηκε για τη βρετανική κυβέρνηση το 1946 στα Wm. Gray στο West Hartlepool ως EMPIRE GOWER (2.849 κοχ) αλλά  παραδώθηκε ως ROGATE (στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω) στη Stephenson Clarke Ltd. Κλασικό βρετανικό σκαρί μεταφοράς μεταλλευμάτων. Το 1964 μετονομάστηκε  SANTA BARBARA υπό την παναμαδέζικη Aghia Barbara Cia Maritima S.A. και  διαλύθηκε το 1972 στο Πέραμα.

santa barbara as rogate.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Aτμόπλοιο, ναυπηγηθηκε το 1917 στα " De Klop" της Ολλανδίας ως NEUTRAAL.
Το 1927 πουλήθηκε στη βελγική Deppe ως LOIRE 
Το 1951 αγοράστηκε από την Compania Naviera Capri S.A. του Κατσουλάκου ως PANAOS.

βυθίστηκε κατόπιν έκρηξης στις 30.5.56 ανοιχτά του Borkum. Και η σχετική αναφορά από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία:
παναος.jpg

Mια φωτογραφία του και περισσότερα στοιχεία υπάρχουν εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

ΠΟΘΟΥΛΑ 
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1924 στο Papendrecht ως CHARLOIS για Ολλανδούς (φωτο). Την ίδια χρονιά πουλήθηκε στην Union Steam Ship Co. of New Zealand ως KAIMAI. Το 1951 το αγόρασε ο Χανδρής και μετονομάστηκε ΜΙΝΑ ΧΑΝΔΡΗ, ενώ το 1955 το πήρε ο Κατσουλάκος και μετονομάστηκε POTHOULA υπό σημαία Κόστα Ρίκα.
Ναυάγησε στα ανοιχτά του Βίγκο στις 8 Ιουνίου 1958.

charloiszl8.jpg
πηγή

ΠΟΘΟΥΛΑ ΙΙ
Σε αντικατάστηση του προηγούμενου ΠΟΘΟΥΛΑ αγοράστηκε το 1958 το εγγλέζικο ατμόπλοιο FIREGUARD. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 στο Grangemouth για τη Gas Light & Coke Co. Το 1962 μετονομάστηκε THOULA παραμένοντας υπό σημαία Παναμά και διαλύθηκε στο Σπλιτ το 1968.

Pothoula II - Katsoulakos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το 1.593 grt ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΩΣΤAΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1920 ως GABRIELLA στην Αμβέρσα στo Bέλγιο. Το 1922 το πήραν Αυστραλοί και το 1952 το αγόρασε ο Χανδρής ως DORA CHANDRIS. Αγοράστηκε το 1955 από την κοσταρικανή Santa Kyriaki Naviera Ltda ως CAPETAN COSTAS. Το 1959 διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα. Λίγο πολύ ακολούθησε την ίδια πορεία με το ΠΟΘΟΥΛΑ.
Περισσότερα στοιχεία εδώ.

capetan_costas.jpg
πηγή

----------

